# '08 HD w/too much plow!



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok, so had this truck come in today for some minor wiring issues after fixing them my boss asked me to hook it up to a 9'2" XT with wings that they had issues with and check it out. so i did so...i must say that poor chevy had way more plow then it could handle in its current state(w/timbrins)

the truck and plow as it came in w/the plow it runs









the 9'2" VXT w/wings i was working with. it was touching the ground when lifted in the vee position. had to put it in scoop to move it.









i like my job because i get to see how real work trucks act after being worked/ really used. i must say this truck was rode hard and put up wet with only 66k on it. far worse shape then my '91 f-250.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea shes got a little weight, it must be nice to see how different trucks react with plows on them that arent recomended!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Another Chevy basher. 
So you took a customers truck who has the correct plow on it and loaded it up with a brand new 9.2 w/wings for what reason? 

To show how a truck not equipped to handle that weight can't? I hope the customer sees your post here to show the abuse you put on his truck. 

If you have to continue to try to bang on Chevy that says something about your ford not Chevy. If your 91 is so tough why only run a 7.6 st blade on it? 

BTW almost all company owned trucks that are true work trucks get beat up by employee's, and in this case also the people who are supposed to be working on them. 

If there is a issue with that brand new plow is it not your fault? Not the poor sap who brings his truck in for service who never intended to have that size plow on it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't be upset, they squat with 7'6" plows too.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^^^And that trip edge plow weighs about as much as an 8'2 V


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

got-h2o;1318656 said:


> ^^^^^And that trip edge plow weighs about as much as an 8'2 V


Hey be quiet, this is a Chevy bashing thread. Join in or leave. I'll give you $14k for your truck RIGHT NOW!payup


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Suspension is supposed to squat when weight is added. If you follow the weight recommendations on that little plate on your drivers door, you won't ever have an issue. Granted, things do wear out, but, the people that get in trouble are usually the ones that overload their vehicles. That Chevy in the pic above is likely not running an ounce of ballast.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

But see, what I don't get is the catch 22 with these debates. Sure, SFA's carry the weight better. We can all admit that (except Dodges when the stock springs start getting weak, especially the diesels). BUT, there's a price to pay for that so called "luxury". Front end parts wear 2-3 times faster. That is a fact. I mean, carrying the weight and squatting a little less going down the road is great, but where's the benefit? Every Ford or Dodge owner makes fun of some front end sag. My Fords and Dodges don't stack any higher than my GM's, and it's not as if the GM's bottom out anywhere or get stuck any more often. I know I will never win this debate, and am probably one of the only ones on this site that has a fleet of every brand of truck. That and I see more fleet and plow trucks than you can imagine.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

plowguy43;1318658 said:


> Hey be quiet, this is a Chevy bashing thread. Join in or leave. I'll give you $14k for your truck RIGHT NOW!payup


LMFAO you ass


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My Diamond T in my avatar pic has a set of leafs up front about 8" thick. I bet that baby would carry a 7'6 trip edge with no problem


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

got-h2o;1318664 said:


> But see, what I don't get is the catch 22 with these debates. Sure, SFA's carry the weight better. We can all admit that (except Dodges when the stock springs start getting weak, especially the diesels). BUT, there's a price to pay for that so called "luxury". Front end parts wear 2-3 times faster. That is a fact. I mean, carrying the weight and squatting a little less going down the road is great, but where's the benefit? Every Ford or Dodge owner makes fun of some front end sag. My Fords and Dodges don't stack any higher than my GM's, and it's not as if the GM's bottom out anywhere or get stuck any more often. I know I will never win this debate, and am probably one of the only ones on this site that has a fleet of every brand of truck. That and I see more fleet and plow trucks than you can imagine.


I agree for the most part. All 3 will wear out front end parts plowing its what plowing does, which is why I think these debates are generally dumb ( I just like toss gas on the fire because I'm bored at work). In my own experience, stock for stock, I didn't like how low GM's would carry the plows. Entering some drives or parking lots the undercarriage of the plow would scrape (had this happen on a Fisher and the Boss pictured). They both didn't have Tbars cranked either.

In the end though, my next truck is probably going to be an 04-07 DMax CC/SB because I want a diesel, I want a full size crew cab, and I like the overall style of those trucks. I'm also considering the Fords of those years (well 05-07).



got-h2o;1318665 said:


> LMFAO you ass


What, I can't make an honest offer? Your loss.

Just for comparison's sake, my 04 2500 had 80k Miles on stock shocks and springs carrying this 9'6" EZV (I think just about or over 900lbs


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

..........WORD lol


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Sure the GM trucks might squat a little more than a ford or dodge (especially when you load them up with a plow not recommended for them), BUT- I'd much rather have a truck with a little squat to it that doesn't crap out it's tranny (cough cough... dodge).... or blow a head gasket (cough cough... ford) in the middle of a snowstorm...... and believe me- I've been the guy coming to the rescue with my trusty ol' '03 2500HD gasser when my buddies' 1) '05 powerjoke, and 2) '07 cummins decided to give up the ghost in the middle of our "Snowmaggeddon" last winter!:salute:

Just my $.02 ussmileyflag


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Isn't the issue more that this was a customer's truck with more weight on it than he/she planned on? I agree that the shop trusted to work on the truck shouldn't be overloading it without the vehicle owner's knowledge.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

I particularly like the part where he says that he put the plow in the scoop position to get more height. Yeah, add a little more weight further out there on the front end.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have had all 3 of the big 3. ford was the most un-reliable I have ever owned in my life. Dodge I spent more on tranny repairs and front end parts then what the truck is probably worth(still have as back up). Chevy has never left me stranded nor had real bad front end issues. 

When I got the 04 HD I currently have I spent a little before hand to prevent such problems. I could pick that 9' 2" with wings up now and not budge a inch down. This can be attested by Dissociative(George). I also carry a SP8500 Snow-Ex v-box with a 75 gal liquid tank and when both are filled the back may go down an inch or so. 

There are some on the site tho that every chance they get try to belittle Chevy in some way,shape or form claiming theirs is better. That's what gets my goat. Is mine stock? No. But really if you run stock suspension to plow on any truck you can look for repairs sooner rather than later. That you can make bank on.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

mkwl;1318677 said:


> Sure the GM trucks might squat a little more than a ford or dodge (especially when you load them up with a plow not recommended for them), BUT- I'd much rather have a truck with a little squat to it that doesn't crap out it's tranny (cough cough... dodge).... or blow a head gasket (cough cough... ford) in the middle of a snowstorm...... and believe me- I've been the guy coming to the rescue with my trusty ol' '03 2500HD gasser when my buddies' 1) '05 powerjoke, and 2) '07 cummins decided to give up the ghost in the middle of our "Snowmaggeddon" last winter!:salute:
> 
> Just my $.02 ussmileyflag


Dodge gassers haven't had tranny problems since 03 when they switched to an all electric (No bands) 545RFE. The 07 Cummins (if it were a 5.9 and not the 6.7) used the 48RE which can have problems but is very reliable, if not the most reliable tranny when BUILT. Dodge had tranny problems with the 46RH/RE (727 with overdrive) that ended in 02.

I'm sure everyone can come up with a "I helped Competitor Brand X when his truck crapped the bed".



REAPER;1318700 said:


> I have had all 3 of the big 3. ford was the most un-reliable I have ever owned in my life. Dodge I spent more on tranny repairs and front end parts then what the truck is probably worth(still have as back up). Chevy has never left me stranded nor had real bad front end issues.
> 
> *When I got the 04 HD I currently have I spent a little before hand to prevent such problems.* I could pick that 9' 2" with wings up now and not budge a inch down. This can be attested by Dissociative(George). I also carry a SP8500 Snow-Ex v-box with a 75 gal liquid tank and when both are filled the back may go down an inch or so.
> 
> There are some on the site tho that every chance they get try to belittle Chevy in some way,shape or form claiming theirs is better. *That's what gets my goat. Is mine stock? No. But really if you run stock suspension to plow on any truck you can look for repairs sooner rather than later.* That you can make bank on.


Thats just it my friend. There is aftermarket parts out for most all of the big 3 trucks make them bulletproof. Its just if you want to spend the coin upfront to do it.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

plowguy43;1318733 said:


> Thats just it my friend. There is aftermarket parts out for most all of the big 3 trucks make them bulletproof. Its just if you want to spend the coin upfront to do it.


And spend I did. ussmileyflag

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103324


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I stopped reading at post 6, but I didn't see anyone mention the lack of BALLAST!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

..............and to add to the above few.......my F350 wouldn't carry nearly the weight it does with stock springs! Also, my 250 SD I just got will be getting an 810 soon.....that thing squats a ton now with no plow, it'll definately be nose diving with one. Looks like another leaf or 2 is in order. Than and count on u-joints and ball joints after the season!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

REAPER;1318608 said:


> Another Chevy basher.
> So you took a customers truck who has the correct plow on it and loaded it up with a brand new 9.2 w/wings for what reason?
> 
> To show how a truck not equipped to handle that weight can't? I hope the customer sees your post here to show the abuse you put on his truck.
> ...


WOW wow wow here buddy did you even read?! i'm not bashing it at all. that truck is not rated for that plow theres no reason it should handle that kind of weight.

SECOND as i said the reason for it is i needed to FIX the 9'2" vee blade. we do not have a shop truck upfitted with a UC kit. thus we use whatever truck is in the shop at the time to text/fix other plows.

jesus chirst almighty learn to friggin read before you go off on some crazy rant like a *******.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol guys this was never meant to be a chevy bashing thread at all. that came outta left feild. 

what i meant by seeing work trucks being worn out..i meant ALL trucks i see come though the shop that get beat up by people who dont care. i was not saying anything about the chevys front end or anything else not being up to snuff. i was saying its been beat on HARD and the interior(mostly) showed that. the wear it has at 66k miles was insane.

this chevy only had this 9'2" for about 50 feet in/out of the shop, if thats causing undue harm then there is a issue with chevys. but after unhooking everything was back to normal. i had to use this truck to fix the VXT. also about putting it in scoop, the issue was the plow was DRAGGING the ground when fully lifted untill it was placed in scoop so i could get it in the shop.

read people read!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

91AK250;1319111 said:


> WOW wow wow here buddy did you even read?! i'm not bashing it at all. that truck is not rated for that plow theres no reason it should handle that kind of weight.
> 
> SECOND as i said the reason for it is i needed to FIX the 9'2" vee blade. we do not have a shop truck upfitted with a UC kit. thus we use whatever truck is in the shop at the time to text/fix other plows.
> 
> jesus chirst almighty learn to friggin read before you go off on some crazy rant like a *******.


I did read. I also have very good comprehensive ability. By you name calling only shows your colors. I have also read other posts from you bashing Chevy. Why bring this to a Chevy forum and not the repair section if it was about all trucks?

If I was the owner of that truck and knew you used it just because you had no shop truck I would be insane mad at your company and drop you as a client to work on anything I had and also expect any work from that visit to be no charge.

Seems you have a attitude problem when some one calls you out on factual things you post and your name calling swearing proves it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

LMFAO, i'm far from a brand name basher. try to find a post. what i do is give my OPINION on the subject and what i've seen personally. i normally shy away from any brand discussion because alot of guys around here will say there brand is the best with no thought, reason, or anything behind it. i do not do this. infact i just posted in a thread you posted in "ford or chevy" take a look at what i said. no bashing there. get your facts together man...

the name calling is because your an idiot and come at me guns blazing for absolutely no reason. all i was doing was showing what i thought was a funny pic...nail me to the cross why dont ya?

also, if you think using another truck to check a plow is a issue take it up with my company. i just do what i'm told and get a paycheck.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

How would you feel if a dealer "borrowed" your truck while it was in their shop, so he could fix another customers plow? I bet you would be pissed, I know i would have been. Now to post pictures of it on an open forum is even more insane.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

personally I would love to find a newer more expensive plow on the front of my truck ....I would be yanking it out of there right away and playing with my new plow.....well after i beefed up the front springs a bit


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

REAPER;1318784 said:


> And spend I did. ussmileyflag
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103324


Yeah I'm looking at doing an F350 Dana60 Knuckle/Hub swap (Found it on Pirate4x4, basically a cheaper free spin hub conversion), Either XRF Ball Joints or Possibly Dynatech $$$, and an upgraded Trackbar. I just bought new upper and lower control arms from Rockauto as well - Scored those very cheap.



got-h2o;1318971 said:


> ..............and to add to the above few.......my F350 wouldn't carry nearly the weight it does with stock springs! Also, my 250 SD I just got will be getting an 810 soon.....that thing squats a ton now with no plow, it'll definately be nose diving with one. Looks like another leaf or 2 is in order. Than and count on u-joints and ball joints after the season!!


Baloney and Cheese. Fords don't need any help!



CS-LAWNSERVICE;1319163 said:


> personally I would love to find a newer more expensive plow on the front of my truck ....I would be yanking it out of there right away and playing with my new plow.....well after i beefed up the front springs a bit


Cheers to that my friend.


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

Just another mechanic you can't trust. Mechanics like these and the shady things they do are the reason I got out of the repair/maint business.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

plowguy43;1319212 said:


> Yeah I'm looking at doing an F350 Dana60 Knuckle/Hub swap (Found it on Pirate4x4, basically a cheaper free spin hub conversion), Either XRF Ball Joints or Possibly Dynatech $$$, and an upgraded Trackbar. I just bought new upper and lower control arms from Rockauto as well - Scored those very cheap.


That should be one bada$$ Dodge when done. Thumbs Up Wish I had the foresight when I bought my Dodge because like I said above. Spent more on front end issues and trans repairs over the years then what I believe it is worth now. I really did like that truck for plowing but in the end the repair costs kicked my behind. 



NWanner;1319217 said:


> Just another mechanic you can't trust. Mechanics like these and the shady things they do are the reason I got out of the repair/maint business.


Completely agree and is why there are only 2 people besides myself that touch mine for repairs. I find it ironic that a BOSS dealer with a bunch of trucks on the lot have none that can lift the 9'2" V so they use a customers truck not equipped to handle it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Think of it this way guys. If there was no ford or dodge, we wouldn't know just how great our gm products are.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I gotta say that I wouldn't be happy with a shop using my truck to test somebody elses plow. 

I've never known AK250 to be a brand basher.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Banksy;1319501 said:


> I gotta say that I wouldn't be happy with a shop using my truck to test somebody elses plow.
> 
> I've never known AK250 to be a brand basher.


THANK YOU, i was goin through my head and though i cant think of a time i've ever went out and bashed another brand of any kind.

i can see where ya'll are coming from, but its not my choice if i wanna keep a job i gotta do what the boss says. also there have been times i have had my plow truck at work and had to pull it in and use it on a customers plow!! did it bother me? nope as it aint doing my truck any harm.

the issue with that is we should have a real shop truck...anything 3/4ton or 1 ton i dont give a crap what it is. because our 2 ford rangers are great for parts running and crap but i would like to have a shop truck to use in cases like this. not a customers or my own.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have owned Ford Chevy and Dodge, I dont care what kind of truck it is as long as it gets the job done and brings me back home at the end of the day.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

btw, the truck the plow was built for came in. here the plow is on the correct truck.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is one mean looking plow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats a nice F250


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1319827 said:


> Thats a nice F250


Better check the number of lugs in that pic there, that's at least a F-450


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

if memory serves me correct it was a 550, optioned nicely i might add..well for an XL.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

No its def a F250


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought it looked like a 150. Those will carry a 9'2 VXT, right? Especially the 97.5-03 torsion bar trucks.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

got-h2o;1320233 said:


> I thought it looked like a 150. Those will carry a 9'2 VXT, right? Especially the 97.5-03 torsion bar trucks.


Shoot your right it could be a 150, It does have 150 mirrors.


----------

